# battery issues on Maxima



## NissAllen (Aug 18, 2005)

I noticed an increasing deposits of white powder around my battery terminal. How can I clean this? Also, yesterday when I started my car for the first time it has crunched and not started as if the starter motor is not engaged properly. Does the car's battery have anything to do with this? I think the starter needs replacement.


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

Remove the battery cables and clean the battery. I usually use carbonated soft drink for that, pour it on the battery to neutralize the white powdery substance. Rinse the battery with water, clean the battery terminals, and reconnect. This may help your starter motor problems. Do not forget the to load test the battery. If the problem still persists you may be right into replacing the starter.
this will take care of your replacement: Starter.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Your battery is most likely dead.I had the same problem with the acid on the terminals it took a while but eventually it died.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Go get some steel wool, and clean that crud off from the terminals. make sure you scrape the inside of the battery cable rings also.

Dust off, test/charge battery, put back together.


----------



## NissAllen (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys.. i think my battery is already squeeky clean , also got a new starter.. goodbye to hard tarting probs :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

You can buy battery terminal cleaner at the parts store then use either battery terminal protector spray or white lithium spray grease to keep it from corroding. Bad connections will cause the starter to act up. Clean them first before buying a starter.





QUOTE=NissAllen]I noticed an increasing deposits of white powder around my battery terminal. How can I clean this? Also, yesterday when I started my car for the first time it has crunched and not started as if the starter motor is not engaged properly. Does the car's battery have anything to do with this? I think the starter needs replacement.[/QUOTE]


----------

